# How Do I Find Drafts



## newgrowth15 (Apr 7, 2020)

Recently, I typed a message and had to leave it for some reason or another.  The little indicator came up a few times while I was typing that said "Draft saved."  However, when I returned to complete the message I was typing earlier, I could not find it anywhere.

Can someone direct me where to look to find these saved drafts, so I don't have to retype messages in the future?


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Apr 7, 2020)

newgrowth15 said:


> Recently, I typed a message and had to leave it for some reason or another.  The little indicator came up a few times while I was typing that said "Draft saved."  However, when I returned to complete the message I was typing earlier, I could not find it anywhere.
> 
> Can someone direct me where to look to find these saved drafts, so I don't have to retype messages in the future?


Were you in a thread or starting a conversation? Usually my drafts are saved in the message box of the thread I was responding to. Not sure if the same applies to conversations.


----------



## newgrowth15 (Apr 7, 2020)

Black Ambrosia said:


> Were you in a thread or starting a conversation? Usually my drafts are saved in the message box of the thread I was responding to. Not sure if the same applies to conversations.


I was in Conversations. I had an issue and when I went back to send the message, it was completely gone.


----------



## Theresamonet (Apr 8, 2020)

I don’t there is anywhere to find saved drafts, other than in the text box. The drafts are saved automatically, but not for long. 

If you hit the floppy disk button, and manually save the draft, you can keep the message longer, but I’m not sure how long. I think 24 hours was as long as I’ve had a draft.


----------



## newgrowth15 (Apr 8, 2020)

Theresamonet said:


> I don’t there is anywhere to find saved drafts, other than in the text box. The drafts are saved automatically, but not for long.
> 
> If you hit the floppy disk button, and manually save the draft, you can keep the message longer, but I’m not sure how long. I think 24 hours was as long as I’ve had a draft.


Thanks, I will tuck that information away for future use.  I went ahead and retyped the message this time around.


----------

